# My version of a older style ball turning tool



## Moper361 (Jan 5, 2018)

This is a version of my radius tool I made over the last few days ,it utilises an old design .
It's made to bolt straight onto my lathe ,The preload on the swivel faces can be slightly preloaded then the bolt that holds the brass cap can be locked with a small grub screw threaded in from opposite end to the bolt this stops the sliding faces from coming loose or tightening when in use .I just need to get to the shop to buy some triangle cutters to finish it then I can turn a ball up for the handle


----------



## Fabrickator (Jan 5, 2018)

Looks good, show us some balls! You might consider beefing up your carriage/table by modifying it a four bolt.  Not that the ball turner will necessarily need it, but it would help a lot for certain cutting and parting operations.  Looks like you have the meat for a couple of bolts about 3/4" penetration on the spindle side and 1/2"+ on the right side, staying away from the adjustable way.  It makes a big difference in stiffening up your tool post.  That was the fist mod I did on my Grizzly G0702.


----------



## Moper361 (Jan 6, 2018)

I completed the tool today and machined up a ball for the handle works prety well and you get a good finish even without polishing there is a couple of pictures one of the ball just machined no polishing then another after a quick rub with wet and dry pretty hapy with the way it works that is very first go at turning a ball to


----------



## petertha (Jan 6, 2018)

Very nice ball making tool!

Fabrickator, I have a similar lathe but actually only 2 bolts holding apron to carriage top. Are you talking about these bolts or up on the cross slide table where normally the compound (and now his ball tool) is mounted? That's another goofy feature on my lathe where the T nuts can move out of alignment when loosening the compound. Hence my temporary wood-O-matic spacer arcs (which are still in there waiting for the shop elves to replicate them into metal).


----------



## Moper361 (Jan 6, 2018)

Petertha i think he means extra bolts to hold compound on however ive never really had an issue with movement i could put extra to hold the ball turning tool  on but 2 is ample for it and to be honest once the  compound  is back on and fitted there is no room for extra  bolts .The carage bolts mine has 2 on front side and to on rear side decent size bolts also 
Regards Nat


----------



## dlane (Jan 6, 2018)

Didn’t make it but who ever did was a pretty good machinist. There is a internal key that’s a little sloppy from useing it
I’ll make a new key someday. No manufacturers name on it,        could turn a 1 1/4” ball, 
came with a bunch of tooling.


----------



## ezduzit (Jan 6, 2018)

OP--nicely done. I like that.


----------



## Moper361 (Jan 6, 2018)

Dlane that's a nice looking old ball turner there looks as if it is quite intricate with a screw to adjust depth with ease


----------



## Moper361 (Jan 6, 2018)

ezduzit said:


> OP--nicely done. I like that.


Thanks Ezduzit I plan to already modify the slide and tool holder to get it to cut a socket for a ball to run in


----------

